# Cost of Mobile Data



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't talk on the phone much but I do use data when I am not near wifi. I normally average 1-2GB per month my mobile. 

What is the cost of Data in Mexico? 
Do most cities have 3G or faster?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kito1 said:


> I don't talk on the phone much but I do use data when I am not near wifi. I normally average 1-2GB per month my mobile.
> 
> What is the cost of Data in Mexico?
> Do most cities have 3G or faster?


I pay 1 peso per megabyte on the Amigo Plan, a pay-as-you-go plan, from Telcel. You can buy 3 GB for around 500 pesos per month from Telcel.

Yes, most, if not all, cities have the battery eater 3G.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

kito1 said:


> I don't talk on the phone much but I do use data when I am not near wifi. I normally average 1-2GB per month my mobile.
> 
> What is the cost of Data in Mexico?
> Do most cities have 3G or faster?


I pay an additional 389 pesos per month for unlimited internet for my iPhone. Most small/medium (25,000) and larger cities have 3G through Telcel. If you plan on being in a large city, there are multiple providers available. Otherwise the market is dominated by TelCel followed by Movistar in the more rural areas.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

A correction to my original post: This is a link to Telcel Amigo data Telcel: Internet Telcel Amigo

These are the fees for Internet on a pay-as-you-go plan.


----------

